# MONOFILE oder GEFLOCHTE- Was ist Besser für die OSTSEE-



## Weiserhai (29. Dezember 2016)

Brauche eure Ratschläge bin mir unschlüssig!!!!!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MONOFILE oder GEFLOCHTE- Was ist Besser für die OSTSEE-*

Pilken, Naturköder, Fischarten,  Methoden etc. wären zur Eingrenzung gut zu wissen..

Der Ostsee dürfte des ziemlich wurscht sein, ob Du geflochtene oder Mono nimmst.. 

Pilken oder Gufi von Boot oder Kutter ist geflochtene wohl die erste Wahl, beim Mefoangeln setzen viele eher auf monofile..

So ohne Zusatzinfos ist die Frage eher schwer zu beantworten.


----------



## Weiserhai (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MONOFILE oder GEFLOCHTE- Was ist Besser für die OSTSEE-*

Zum Pilken warum GEFLOCHTENE


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MONOFILE oder GEFLOCHTE- Was ist Besser für die OSTSEE-*

weil durch weniger/(fast)keine Dehnung der geflochtenen Bisse wesentlich besser erkannt werden können, auch bei größerer Tiefe/Strömung..


----------



## Weiserhai (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MONOFILE oder GEFLOCHTE- Was ist Besser für die OSTSEE-*

Muss am Ende  der Geflochtene Schnur-Mono - vorgeschalten werden? oder gleiche hinter ein pilker oder gummifisch?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MONOFILE oder GEFLOCHTE- Was ist Besser für die OSTSEE-*

Ich persönlich habe immer Pilker, und Gufi ohne Vorfach geangelt, aber auch nie Beifänger verwendet.

Viele verwenden bei geflochtener aber Vorfächer (dicke Mono, FC, HM etc.), bzw. nehmen auch fertige System mit Beifänger, die es zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Weiserhai (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MONOFILE oder GEFLOCHTE- Was ist Besser für die OSTSEE-*

Also ist es egal ob was zum vorschalten ist mh !?


----------



## punkarpfen (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MONOFILE oder GEFLOCHTE- Was ist Besser für die OSTSEE-*

Ich bevorzuge geflochtene Schnur mit Monovorfach. Das Monovorfach vertüdelt fast nie, ist abriebsfest und robust. Mit geflochtener kann man leichter Pilken und man hat einen erheblich besseren Grundkontakt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Weiserhai (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MONOFILE oder GEFLOCHTE- Was ist Besser für die OSTSEE-*

bei geflochtene Schnur, dann noch mono Vorfach, ist ja gut und schön!
Und wie wäre es wenn man dann noch ein Beifängesystem noch ran macht??


----------



## Gambolputty (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MONOFILE oder GEFLOCHTE- Was ist Besser für die OSTSEE-*

Nicht böse gemeint, aber dazu gibt´s doch gefühlt unendlich viele Tipps und Anleitungen online zu finden - hast du schon mal Grundlagenforschung betrieben? Auch hier im Board gibt´s dazu viele nützliche Threads und Beiträge.

Ich habe es einst jedenfalls so gehalten: mich erstmal durch bestehende Infos und Hilfeseiten gelesen, und dann vor allem Fragen bezüglich des Materials (Erfahrungen mit Herstellern, Schnurstärken) etc. gestellt.

Gelandet, und bis heute sehr zufrieden, bin ich vom Kutter aus mit 15er geflochtener und ca. 1,5 Metern monifiler davor, in die ich auch meinen Beifänger mit entsprechendem Knoten eintüddle. Anfängern würde ich aber immer empfehlen, zunächst mal mit etwas dickerer geflochtener oder sogar Mono zu fischen, und das Ganze ohne Beifänger.


----------



## Fxndlxng (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MONOFILE oder GEFLOCHTE- Was ist Besser für die OSTSEE-*

Ausschließlich geflochtene mit Monovorfach. Egal ob vom Strand oder Boot.


----------



## banzinator (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: MONOFILE oder GEFLOCHTE- Was ist Besser für die OSTSEE-*

Kein Mono bei mir.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: MONOFILE oder GEFLOCHTE- Was ist Besser für die OSTSEE-*

Moin,

habe vor meiner Geflochtenen noch ein FC Vorfach, welches ich mit hohlgeflochtener knotenlos am Hauptgeflecht befestigt habe. Da kommt dann ein Wirbel dran und da, was auch immer ich fische, egal ob Pilker solo oder mit Vorfach... funktioniert bestens!:m


----------



## Cocu (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: MONOFILE oder GEFLOCHTE- Was ist Besser für die OSTSEE-*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> ... welches ich mit hohlgeflochtener knotenlos am Hauptgeflecht befestigt habe. ...



Da würden mich jetzt mal Details interessieren, woher bekommt man sowas, wie wird's montiert, Tragkraft der Verbindung ...

Ich kann mir zwar grob etwas darunter vorstellen, habe aber noch nie etwas von solchen Verbindungen gehört/gelesen.


ON TOPIC:

Ich fische in der Ostsee auch NUR geflochtene mit 1-2 m FC-Vorfach, bei mir allerdings (weil ich keinen anderen/besseren behersche) mit verbessertem Albright als Verbindungsknoten. ;-)
Diese Aussage ist allerdings auch NUR auf Spinnfischen vom Land / Boot / in Wathose bezogen, beim Ansitzangeln würde ich möglicherweise auch Mono nehmen, hab ich aber schon ca. 15 Jahre nicht mehr gemacht. ;-)


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: MONOFILE oder GEFLOCHTE- Was ist Besser für die OSTSEE-*



Cocu schrieb:


> Da würden mich jetzt mal Details interessieren, woher bekommt man sowas, wie wird's montiert, Tragkraft der Verbindung ...
> 
> Ich kann mir zwar grob etwas darunter vorstellen, habe aber noch nie etwas von solchen Verbindungen gehört/gelesen.



Bekommen tust du sowas hier im Board von Boardie blackbird, der kann dir dann auch viele weitere Infos dazu geben. Im Big Game Bereich ist diese Art der Verbindung wohl Gang und Gebe. Weil es spannend klang, habe ich es mal bei meinen Pilkcombos (Mono an Geflo knotenlos) und bei meinen Brandungsruten (Mono an Mono knotenlos) ausprobiert. Tragkraft liegt bei 100% der Tragkräfte der verwendeten Schnur, da kein Konten vorhanden ist. Ein wenig Sorgfalt beim Spleißen ist da allerdings vorausgesetzt und die Mono darf eine gewisse Schnurstärke nicht unterschreiten.


----------



## punkarpfen (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: MONOFILE oder GEFLOCHTE- Was ist Besser für die OSTSEE-*

Hi, der User blackbird ist aber seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr im Forum aktiv. Kannst du bitte ein Bild von der Schnurverbindung einstellen?


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: MONOFILE oder GEFLOCHTE- Was ist Besser für die OSTSEE-*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, der User blackbird ist aber seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr im Forum aktiv. Kannst du bitte ein Bild von der Schnurverbindung einstellen?



Tut mir leid, mein Fehler. Ich meinte jetblack, nicht blackbird.

Hatte die Tage viel zu tun, werde diese Woche aber dazu kommen, mal ein paar Bilder zu machen, die ich einstellen kann.

Benutze Hohlgeflochtene übrigens auch, um beim Brandungsangeln monofile Schlagschnur an monofile Hauptschnur zu tüddeln... ohne Knoten natürlich


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: MONOFILE oder GEFLOCHTE- Was ist Besser für die OSTSEE-*

Das klingt nicht uninteressant.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------

